# IUI Posting Guide - Where to place your first IUI post - PLEASE READ



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to the IUI Board 

Here is a guide to how to get the best out of the IUI Board and all its different threads

*IUI TTC GIRLS Part XXX * 
This board is most useful if you are about to start undergoing IUI treatment, are underway, or in your 2 week wait (2ww) This is the best place to ask those niggling questions and to get advice from those who are also doing IUI. There will always be somebody who can give you advice and help you with your worries about injections, scans, follicle sizes, womb lining, ANYTHING! And when things don't go to plan there is always a sympathetic ear and hugs. You will make great buddies here 

*IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART XX * 
Some people make such good friends on the IUI Girls that when the time comes to move onto IVF they don't want to leave and have to make new friends on the IVF boards! the IUI turned IVF thread was started to keep original IUI friendships going whilst moving on to IVF treatment.

*IUI FRIENDS PART XX*
When treatment doesn't work for some people or its time to sit back and have a break then the IUI Friends thread is the place to be. Its a place for support and chit chat about nothing in particular, just being friends 

*Don't forget to read our beginners guide, which also has information on NHS funding and how to find a clinic;
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0*


----------

